# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wolsak (Hoofddorp)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wolsak

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Wolsak, Hoofddorp

Adres: Clausholm 39, Hoofddorp

Website: www.praktijkwolsak.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wolsak*

----------

